# Need a banner?



## navigator9 (Feb 26, 2016)

I just got an email from here, saying that they're having a 20% off sale. I got my last banner from them, and they were great to deal with, so just in case you're interested. And when they talk about fast shipping, they're not kidding!
https://www.allstatebanners.com/pro...wsletter&utm_campaign=survey email newsletter


----------



## commoncenz (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm going to check them out. I need a banner for craft shows/Farmers Markets. Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thanks for sharing.  I'm going to be needing a new one. Will check it out.   I've been using VistaPrint with good luck for quite a long time.


----------



## cerelife (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Navigator! You WERE the one who shared the sweet DIY banner idea via Pinterest a year or so ago, right?? Mine finally bit the dust this winter during a torrential rainstorm (despite my lamination), but I loved the look so much that I made a more durable version! Wooden pennants and letters from Michael's; and I spray painted the pennants and hand painted the letters and fleur de lis. I glued the letters/fleur de lis on with Gorilla Glue and then applied a double coat of clear varnish. Come at me weather...I've got this!! Total cost was less than $40 
My more traditional banner is from Vistaprint. Great company to work with!
Sorry it looks lopsided...I'm not the best at taking pics!


----------



## navigator9 (Mar 25, 2016)

cerelife said:


> Hi Navigator! You WERE the one who shared the sweet DIY banner idea via Pinterest a year or so ago, right?? Mine finally bit the dust this winter during a torrential rainstorm (despite my lamination), but I loved the look so much that I made a more durable version! Wooden pennants and letters from Michael's; and I spray painted the pennants and hand painted the letters and fleur de lis. I glued the letters/fleur de lis on with Gorilla Glue and then applied a double coat of clear varnish. Come at me weather...I've got this!! Total cost was less than $40
> My more traditional banner is from Vistaprint. Great company to work with!
> Sorry it looks lopsided...I'm not the best at taking pics!



Yes cerelife, I did post the pennant idea, but boy, you really took it  to the next level! What a great idea, and it looks amazing. Nice paint  job, and it should last forever. I love that it's up nice and high, so  it's visible from far away. It really complements your banner. Look out, I bet people will start asking you to make one for them.  Nice  work, cerelife, nice work! :clap:


----------



## TBandCW (Mar 25, 2016)

cerelife, I just checked out your website, very nice!  I love your logo (the monkey) reminds me of Starbucks with their original logo.


----------

